# My Three Little Dragons...



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Hiya Friends!

Sorry I've been very busy this past week and haven't come online as often as I usually do. We've been really busy promoting sales on our lovable conures at the shop this month, so it seems ****ing that I should also have one of these magnificent creatures of my own. Here's my little yellow sided green-cheek DROGON (named after Daenerys' black dragon from Game of Thrones)...



He's like a spicy little chili pepper! 

In keeping with the GOT theme, I've renamed my two tiels after Daeny's other 2 dragons. Packie is now VISERION (Daeny's white dragon)

...and Jess is now RHAEGAL

Papa Dragon and his Firebirds


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh my, you will soon reach my numbers flock wise (13), congrats on your new conure, Drogon is quite ****ing!!  
Khaleesi and I approve the name changes, too!


----------



## Cheeno (Nov 10, 2010)

Drogon is stunning. Gorgeous colours. I hope your tiels don't get an identity complex with their name-change.


----------



## Aisliyna (Sep 8, 2013)

Congrats on the new edition!


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Oh my goodness that conure is beautiful!congratulations, you are becoming quite a bird man lol*


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

What a beauty Nick congrats


----------



## Squirt (Feb 3, 2014)

So sweet! You are catching up to me.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Loved that series and a ****ing name he is a beauty Nick.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Nick your new conure is Beautiful... Your cockatiels are cute and to see your birds on you is great now i can put a name to your face ....You take a great photo Nick...Glad you are back my friend...


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*My*

Lucky you! You get first pic on all the cuties in the store. I see the Jedi personality already in the eye of this young dragon. Blessings, Jo Ann


----------



## Trimath (Jan 10, 2013)

Ohh! Nick,
What beauties they are! You really are becoming the "Birdman of Talk Budgies".I actually love the name changes as I am a huge GOT fan and the dragons are one of my favourite parts of the story.You really must make time for us... we miss your pics and funny comments when you are gone;I know you are doing a great job at the pet store but we need our "Nick Fix" too,lol


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Drogon is just as cute as can be. What an adorable little Dragon! It indeed seems ****ing that Packie is now Viserion and Jess is now Rhaegal. :thumbsup:

Congratulations Papa Dragon! Hope to see more of you (and your little dragons) soon. :wave:*


----------



## Superchirp (Jun 7, 2013)

they are just precious!!


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

aluz said:


> Oh my, you will soon reach my numbers flock wise (13), congrats on your new conure, Drogon is quite ****ing!!
> Khaleesi and I approve the name changes, too!


Haha thanks, Ana, and I knew you'd appreciate their new names!



Cheeno said:


> Drogon is stunning. Gorgeous colours. I hope your tiels don't get an identity complex with their name-change.


Thanks, Eamon! My tiels are names after Khaleesi's gentler dragons so its quite ****ing to their personalities.



Aisliyna said:


> Congrats on the new edition!


Thanks, Allie. I also adore your Janday.



eduardo said:


> *Oh my goodness that conure is beautiful!congratulations, you are becoming quite a bird man lol*


Thanks, Dee, and yes I am becoming somewhat of a Crazy Birdman!



Pretty boy said:


> Loved that series and a ****ing name he is a beauty Nick.


Thanks, Cathy. Sometimes I wish they can really grow up to be real dragons!



Squirt said:


> So sweet! You are catching up to me.


Thanks, Michele, and I'll consider myself in your league when I have a Sun!



LynandIndigo said:


> Nick your new conure is Beautiful... Your cockatiels are cute and to see your birds on you is great now i can put a name to your face ....You take a great photo Nick...Glad you are back my friend...


Aww thank you, Lyn!



Jo Ann said:


> Lucky you! You get first pic on all the cuties in the store. I see the Jedi personality already in the eye of this young dragon. Blessings, Jo Ann


Thanks, Master Joda, and let's not hope he's too much like Papa Dragon!



kwatson said:


> What a beauty Nick congrats


Thank you, Kimmie. BTW, our pineapple conure 'Kim' got rehomed to a very nice family last week!


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Trimath said:


> Ohh! Nick,
> What beauties they are! You really are becoming the "Birdman of Talk Budgies".I actually love the name changes as I am a huge GOT fan and the dragons are one of my favourite parts of the story.You really must make time for us... we miss your pics and funny comments when you are gone;I know you are doing a great job at the pet store but we need our "Nick Fix" too,lol


Thanks, Trish, and I will be around more this week, hon!



FaeryBee said:


> *Drogon is just as cute as can be. What an adorable little Dragon! It indeed seems ****ing that Packie is now Viserion and Jess is now Rhaegal. :thumbsup:
> 
> Congratulations Papa Dragon! Hope to see more of you (and your little dragons) soon. :wave:*


Thank you, milady, and we shall rule The Seven Kingdoms together with their help!



Superchirp said:


> they are just precious!!


Thank you, Superchirp!


----------

